# Olight Store 4/19 Flashsale Slow Shipping/nonexistent customer service



## Hot Cereal (May 6, 2019)

I ordered the M1T Raider from Olight Store during the flash sale on 4/19. They took my money, but haven’t provided any shipping information. I’ve sent an email, called and left a message and no return calls or email. I don’t care if it takes a couple months to get, I just want to have a ballpark idea when it will ship. Anyone else have this issue? Thanks.


----------



## peter yetman (May 7, 2019)

Try posting here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?176-Olight

You may get a better response.
P


----------

